# SE Asia invert  highlights



## dmexotics (Mar 19, 2011)

I have done a bit of travel to SE Asia in the last several years but reptiles were more my focus during that time.  I encountered quite a few inverts along the way and took time to photograph those that stood out to me.  Now I have a significant collection of T's that is starting to push some of my reptile projects out(not all but some ).  The last couple of trips I have spent time in the jungle but with a fresh set of eyes looking for holes, webbing and other signs of inverts.  The pics of captive stuff like the phasmids were taken at my supplier's warehouse in Kuala Lumpur.  The Atlas moths towards the bottom were taken next to my wife's family's house.  Everything else was in the wild.... 































































































































































































































































































































---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

I found out that there were Haplopelma in the rice fields surrounding the village that my wife grew up in.  This is in NE Thailand where tarantulas, scorpions and everything else are on the menu.  Her father has been catching these guys with a long blade of grass since he was a little boy.  We paid attention and can usually coax them out doing exactly what her father did.  

I have more videos on my YouTube channel at DMexotics

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHCpB1QXm38&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## syndicate (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing!Love the shot of the Ornithoctonus aureotibialis!
-Chris


----------



## Gsc (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome photos...  thanks for sharing...


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 20, 2011)

Those are some excellent shots!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Philth (Mar 20, 2011)

Amazing photo's thanks for sharing:worship:
Later, Tom


----------



## dmexotics (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.  We have another trip planned for May 27th.  It will be three parts basically.  First, visiting wife's family in NE Thailand.  Second, heading to Kuala Lumpur to help my friend do his first ever Pet Expo there(and probably arrange another import).  Third, back to Bangkok where I have 6-8 guests arriving from the U.S. where I will be taking them to two national parks for jungle adventure and a small break in between to show them the animal markets.  I hope to have another new "field trip" post when I return....with a new camera


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you got my blood pressure up a bit...such an awesome assortment of stuff we don't get to see here commonly!  Love the big Scutigera, snail & the caterpillars(?) that mimic lichens(?)


----------



## myrmecophile (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cool, the ant in the trap door photos, is an Odontomachus, trap jaw ant.


----------



## dmexotics (Mar 22, 2011)

I never even noticed that there was an ant in that pic


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Mar 23, 2011)

Any name idea on the red spider coming out of the plastic container ?
Your pictures are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmexotics (Mar 23, 2011)

That was one of the huntsman that I hand-picked and imported early this year.  It came in as a Malaysian Rusty-Red, Rhytimna sp.  It was a male and looked fantastic.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 24, 2011)

Pic number 12 looks like an orange huntsman or Heteropoda davidbowie...Looks alot like the spiderling I have.  Is that what is?  Or something closely related?


----------



## JC (Mar 24, 2011)

Dang, I wish of these were in the hobby!


----------



## dmexotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Pics 12 and 13 are the same spider. My wife caught it around her house in NE Thailand. I don't know what it is but it seemed calm until I tried to get a better pose. It actually lunged at my hand and came extremely close to nailing me. The really big huntsman in the previous photo was found by her aunt that lives next-door. She found it on her laundry that was hanging out to dry, she caught it and brought it to me one morning. It ran up my wife's leg when it had enough of the photography 

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




JC said:


> Dang, I wish of these were in the hobby!


Most of it is in the hobby. It just depends on the laws of the particular country that you live in which dictates the importability.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh ok, so 12 and 13 are the same.  I think it's something that's closely related to H. davidbowie, because they don't have the pure red fangs like the spider in those pics and some other slight differences, but pretty similar.


----------

